# Round Two: Prologo Pagliacci: Sarobe and Tibbett



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Celestino Aguirre Sarobe Zadarain (1892-1952) baritono. Prologo from "I Pagliacci" by R. Leoncavallo - recorded in 1929.




Leoncavallo: I Pagliacci: "Si puo! (Prologo)" by Lawrence Tibbett 1926 Victor 6587 A and B (Parts 1 and 2)


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

John, by Tibbet standards this is not good. He has a Prologue out there that is essentially untouchable and this isn't it. It's still Tibbet and there's lots of stuff that no one else can do but to my ear, at least, vocally, musically and dramatically this was extremely uneven. Is he old here?
And you find another one!!!😄🤓 this guy has an unusual production and it took me some getting used to but I thought he was real good. Not quite the vocal allure of Gorin and not quite as inevitable in the phrasing but I liked him. But still, not so good Tibbet takes it from good Sarobe.


.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Aha Sarobe! Student of the The King of Baritones and Baritone of Kings!!! Thanks for the introduction way back when @vivalagentenuova. Marvelous singing as expected and I'm inclined to vote for him, but I'm a Tibbett fan too so I'll take my time before voting, especially if there is indeed a better Tibbett recording out there...


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ScottK said:


> John, by Tibbet standards this is not good. He has a Prologue out there that is essentially untouchable and this isn't it. It's still Tibbet and there's lots of stuff that no one else can do but to my ear, at least, vocally, musically and dramatically this was extremely uneven. Is he old here?
> And you find another one!!!😄🤓 this guy has an unusual production and it took me some getting used to but I thought he was real good. Not quite the vocal allure of Gorin and not quite as inevitable in the phrasing but I liked him. But still, not so good Tibbet takes it from good Sarobe.
> 
> 
> .


I switched to a good home recording from 26 when the voice was young and fresh. hope you like.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Bonetan said:


> Aha Sarobe! The teacher of the The King of Baritones and Baritone of Kings!!! Thanks for the introduction way back when @vivalagentenuova. Marvelous singing as expected and I'm inclined to vote for him, but I'm a Tibbett fan too so I'll take my time before voting, especially if there is indeed a better Tibbett recording out there...


Try it again.Who was the King of Baritones?


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Let me look. I usually go with the record label as it has the best sound. Check back in 20 min.


I took a peek and I think the one I was referring to is 1926. My response may have been a little dramatic but it is Tibbet after all so his best will always have a chance of being untouchable.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I switched to a good home recording from 26 when the voice was young and fresh. hope you like.


I do indeed! As always, you rock!


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Try it again.Who was the King of Baritones?


Mattia Battistini!!!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> Aha Sarobe! The teacher of the The King of Baritones and Baritone of Kings!!! Thanks for the introduction way back when @vivalagentenuova. Marvelous singing as expected and I'm inclined to vote for him, but I'm a Tibbett fan too so I'll take my time before voting, especially if there is indeed a better Tibbett recording out there...


Sarobe (1892-1952) couldn't have taught Battistini (1856-1928). I think you meant to say "student of."


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> Sarobe (1892-1952) couldn't have taught Battistini (1856-1928). I think you meant to say "student of."


My mistake! Thank you Woodduck!! Corrected above...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

After listening to him twice, I'm not merely confirmed in my impression of Sarobe as a fist-rate Tonio, but a little surprised to find that I prefer him slightly to Tibbett, to whom I hardly ever prefer anyone. Tibbett is practically unassailable as a singer, and his legato earns my constant applause, but I find his delineation of the character just a bit too serious, characterization somewhat sacrificed to a typically beautiful musical line. Sarobe makes the words live as few others I've heard - he reminds us of the comic and ironic aspect of the plot - and as a vocalist he hardly falls short and certainly does his teacher Battistini proud.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Well here's a surprise. I find I rather preferred Sarobe here. Tibbett is magnificent of course and it is easy to just get swept away by the sheer splendour of his voice, but I felt that Sarobe really sang off the words and his characterisation was spot on. I'm going for him.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Celestino Aguirre Sarobe Zadarain (1892-1952) baritono. Prologo from "I Pagliacci" by R. Leoncavallo - recorded in 1929.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking forward to Tibbet, so I played him first. Unfortunately, the recording quality is very unpleasant. Sometimes the aria made the phone almost vibrate and I feared it will fall down from the table. (Yes, I am listening from the cell phone in a barbaric way). But within these limits, I enjoyed it. His voice is majestic.

Sarobe went second, a much brighter sounding baritone, what a contrast ! He just won me over. Supported by more normal sound, but that is not all. I could say I want Prologo/Tonio less fatherly or priestly, but maybe there is no real logic behind this.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I've never heard of Sarobe and I wonder how well an unknown can do against Tibbett. Well, for starters he does very well. It's a nice voice and he sings as naturally as if he were talking and the diction is excellent too. I would prefer more life, passion and interpretation, but this is very enjoyable to listen to.

I like the urgent, tauter conducting on Tibbett's version, so that's a good start. His voice isn't as easy on the ear as Sorobe's (there's an unpleasant nasal quality to it). That said, it's rather too aristocratic and noble for Tonio. He does sing with more feeling and dramatic truth than Sorobe though and so this gets my vote.

We haven't heard my favourite version of this aria yet.

N.


----------

